# What size harness to bring home a puppy? will this work?



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello! 

We will have a good 8 hour drive for our puppy and will have to stop. 
I would feel more comfortable with a harness on him until I get him home, 

(P.S. we wont stop at rest stops =) and I will be in the back seat with the baby the whole time!

Any idea what size harness for 8 weeks? I searched the forum and found a few collar sizes to start with, but not a harness size. I am also trying to do most of my shopping online to use up my paypal account. 

Would something like this work? 
Kwik Klip Adjustable Dog Harness - PetSupplies.com

It looks adjustable 

Small: Chest Strap: Adjusts 13 - 21"; Neck Strap: Adjusts 9 - 14" x 5/8" Width.
Fits dogs similar in size to a standard Toy Poodle

Medium: Chest Strap: Adjusts 17 - 29"; Neck Strap: Adjusts 12 - 18" x 3/4" Width.
Fits dogs similar in size to a standard Cocker Spaniel 


Thank you! any other feedback for a long ride home would be great =) 
I can't wait.................. how do people have patience I have no idea....


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

First of all, congratulations!

Hans fit into a small, but not for long. Ask your breeder how many pounds he weighs. Hans weighed 10 pounds.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you! we honestly can't even believe that this is really happening! I am sure we will when we have to make the 8 hour drive t get him hehe =) 

I will ask her for sure, he is only 2 weeks now so it will be a while. I was trying to get some things in advance, anything I can order online is a huge bonus for me.


----------

